# She's here!



## Teri7489

Well it's been an exciting (and sore) few days but so worth it.

Tuesday the 2nd I was rushing around trying to get the last bits sorted before my elective section on the 5th. Exhausted i went for a shower and noticed I had lost my plug - eww btw! Had nothing else going on so off to bed I went to relax. I had an awful sleep, lots of pressure down there and needed the loo constantly. By morning I was a little concerned I was starting labour so phoned triage who said to go in. Long wait with tightening every 10 minutes wasn't fun but it turned out my cervix was still closed and baby high. I was admitted for monitoring just in case and I'm so glad I was. I was given pain relief at 5pm as contractions were starting to get sore and by 9pm I was breathing heavily through them. I was panicking I would deliver naturally (had 4th degree first time and section second) so begged them to check me. The midwife didn't check, she simply sat next to me listening to heartbeat and feeling for contractions. 11pm came and the contractions were every 3-4 minutes and very painful but still they left me. Finally at half past 1 they done an internal which showed I was 4cm. Not so advanced but enough for them to freak and get me down for an emergency section. By the time I was in theatre and ready to deliver I was contracting every 2 minutes and at 6cm. Baby Abigail Rose was born at 2:31am weighing a healthy 7lb. I'm very sore today but got home. Still annoyed they allowed me to progress in agony only to do a section in the middle of the night anyway but it's done now. We are both safe and well so I suppose that's all that matters.

Now off to get sterilised! Lol


----------



## HLx

Congratulations on your baby girl hun! I'm glad they done the section when they did! X


----------



## stw93

Congratulations!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Congrats!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations. 
I requested a section this time but was refused. I had a very traumatic birth with DD and was rushed to theatere because I hemorrhaged very badly and need blood transfusions. 

I have to do it vaginally again this time and I'm absolutely shitting it. 
I also have to be induced early due to medical complications so even tho I'm 29 weeks I know the birth isn't to far off now and im getting very very anxious. 


I cant believe they left u so long tho b4 the finally took you down to theater that must of been so scary. They shud of took you down there strait away. 

I had a bad tear with my first but wasnt 4th degree that's awfull. Mine was only a 2 degree tear and that was bad enough and very very sore after. 
I never tore again with my others tho so u mite of been ok doing it naturally hon. But I dont blame ya for not wanting to. 

I wud be aloud a c section esp with what happend last time. But I'm a liver transplant patient and because I'm on alot of medication I'm at a really high risk of bleeding out on the operating table. So that's why I've been refused. 

Still shitting it tho. Hate all the pain of labour and birth and all that pushing and the pain is just so bad. But it's always worth it in the end.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Teri7489

Thanks everyone

Sory to hear that suggerhoney! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------

